# Not showing my files make me crazy!!!



## DIRK BLOMME (Mar 24, 2003)

Not showing all my files on the server makes me crazy!!!
I recently changed from OS9 to OSX10.2.4.
My biggest problem is my server not showing all my files (Mac OSX Server 10.1.2).
Sometimes I just have to wait long before he shows my files. But sometimes even worse I have to unmount my servervolume ... mount it again and then they appear. In OS9 I see all my files!!!
Am I alone with this problem? Can anybody help out!

thanks ...


----------



## wiz (Mar 24, 2003)

yep that bug (i call it a bug, since it shouldn't be there, HEY WINDOWS DOES NOT HAVE IT, NEITHER DOES LINUX) has been around since 10.0 heh.

i wish they fix it!!!


----------



## DIRK BLOMME (Mar 25, 2003)

very annoying thing ....
Is it a know issue? What causes the problem ... my mac or my server?
Isnt there a shorter "work around" then unmounting my server?
thanks


----------



## toast (Mar 25, 2003)

Hello Dirk, it's Toast from desktopPublishing.com forums    Nice to see you here.

I can't help you on MacOS X Server, I'm a complete Server ignorant.


----------



## DIRK BLOMME (Mar 25, 2003)

Small world isnt it?
I think I should get rid of my normal name ... nobody those that!
Just have no inspiration ...


----------



## toast (Mar 25, 2003)

Try a combination of both 

diblo


----------



## DIRK BLOMME (Mar 25, 2003)

not bad ... not bad at all!


----------



## Didier Guillion (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Dirk,

I have the same problem. The only workaround I found is to copy a little dummy file on the server to force the update.

By the way, I have a problem on Mac OS X.2.4 (in local mode) : the Finder don't sort the new modified files by date, I ought to click on it. Is somebody have a workaround ?

Best regards


----------



## DIRK BLOMME (Mar 25, 2003)

Thats a better workaround then mine, thanks!
Sorting by date modified seems to work here ... or otherwise I dont understand your problem ...


----------



## Didier Guillion (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Dirk,

Here is more explanation on my problem :

I have a folder opened on the desktop, sorted by date.
 I edit the files with a text editor.
I go back to the Finder and the files are not sorted, the old date is still displayed and the list is not updated. 
I can wait one hour nothing happen.
I can close and open again the window nothing happen.
If I click on a modified file (which is at the wrong place) Boom! (As can say Steeve)
The file is updated (but not the other). I ought to select one by one the modified files...

On Windows (dark side) there is a keyboard key which force the update, not on X...

Do you have this problem ?

Best regards


----------



## DIRK BLOMME (Mar 25, 2003)

No,
Just tried it out .... one folder 5 simple text documents with the same modification date .... opened the last one modified something and saved ... he come above and his date was changed. Also OSX10.2.4. ... strange ...!!!


----------



## Didier Guillion (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi,

This depend if the folder is opened or not.

Try this :

Create 3 files named a.txt,b.txt, c.txt using WorldText for example

The sorting is :
a.txt <= most recent
b.txt
c.txt <= less recent

Open c.txt by double click
Close the folder <= important
Apply change to c.txt and save it.

Open the folder, the sorting is still:
a.txt
b.txt
c.txt

Click on c.txt, you got :
c.txt
a.txt
b.txt

Funny (?) not.

Best regards


----------



## Didier Guillion (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi,

I found a workaround to force the update but it is very slow if there is a lot of file :

This an AppleScript.

tell application "Finder"
	activate
	set the source_folder to (folder of the front window) as alias
	set the item_list to list folder source_folder without invisibles
	set source_folder to source_folder as string
	repeat with i from 1 to number of items in the item_list
		set this_item to item i of the item_list
		set this_item to (source_folder & this_item) as alias
		update this_item
	end repeat
end tell

Any better solution is welcome !

Best regards


----------



## DIRK BLOMME (Mar 26, 2003)

Yep,
Now I know what you mean .... same thing here! Must be bugtime ...


----------



## DIRK BLOMME (Mar 26, 2003)

Didier,
I think its GREAT!!!
thanks a lot

BTW, I have not used scripts a lot ... can I make it like a kind of bottum so I just have to dubble click on it? Or do I have to open it and "run" it?


----------



## Didier Guillion (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi,

In the Mac OS X Applications folder, you will find an AppleScript folder, open it.

Launch "Script Editor"

Paste the Script text in the main edit area, save the file as > Application

Uncheck "keep in background"
Check "don't display splash screen"
Uncheck "run in classic mode"

(I am not sure of the exact names because I use a French version of X)

You can now launch the executable. it will work on the front folder window.

Please note, this script  was not deeply tested, It is just a work in progress to find a workaround.

Best regards


----------



## DIRK BLOMME (Mar 26, 2003)

Thanks ...
Hopefully OSX will soon fix the bug!


----------



## Didier Guillion (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRK BLOMME _
> *Thanks ...
> Hopefully OSX will soon fix the bug! *



I hope too, but I have this problem since the first Beta version of X...

Best regards


----------

